# changing consultant/clinic



## fingerchecker (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello, newbie looking for advice if anyone has experienced similar.....to cut a very long story short, I find we are not getting along with our consultant. Has anyone swapped clinics and did it work out for the best?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 16, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Fingerpricker. 

I've not had that experience personally, but if you have a have an issue with a consultant you do have the right to ask to see a different one. I'm sure there will be someone along soon who's been there and can share their experience.


----------



## bill hopkinson (Sep 16, 2014)

fingerchecker said:


> Hello, newbie looking for advice if anyone has experienced similar.....to cut a very long story short, I find we are not getting along with our consultant. Has anyone swapped clinics and did it work out for the best? Thanks for any advice.


I changed my GP and don't use a clinic because I chose a diabetic specialist GP Practice. It was a good move.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank goodness mine are excellent. good luck


----------



## Bloden (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello fingerchecker and welcome. Redkite (one of the forum mums) changed teams, and is much happier. I'm sure she'll be along soon...


----------



## fingerchecker (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for replies...I have had such an awful day....my consultant refuses to believe my daughter has sudden hypos during the night and never ever wakes up during one. She has also just been diagnosed with an under active thyroid which he did agree could cause control problems. She is only 13. Have arranged a phone call appointment with my GP in the morning with a view to getting a referral to a different clinic.  Thanks again.


----------



## Bloden (Sep 16, 2014)

You must be really frustrated! Good luck with tomorrow's phone appt.


----------



## Redkite (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi fingerchecker, sorry to hear you're having problems with your consultant - silly man, I know of many type 1 children, including my son, who have unpredictable hypos during the night and do not wake up.  How can he deny it's happening if you have the data on your BG meter to prove it?!!

Anyway, we had rubbish support from our old hospital and hence we voted with our feet and moved to a much more supportive team about 3 years ago (wish we'd done it long before) - I made an appointment with my son's GP and gave him a letter setting out all my reasons for wanting to be referred out of area.  We now travel into London for all diabetes care.  We would only need the local hospital in the case of an emergency admission.
Good luck!


----------



## fingerchecker (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for that redkite, would you mind me asking what your sons target range is set at on the pump overnight? Ours is higher than what we target during the day at 9 to 10 (during day 5 to 7)...this is due to episodes of sudden, unpredictable nocturnal hypos..after our meeting with consultant yesterday I am starting to doubt any diabetes decision I have ever made. But today is another day, going to get my pancreas head on and get this hba1c business under some sort of control!


----------



## Redkite (Sep 17, 2014)

His target range is 5.5-7.0 at all times.  I always get up in the night to test his BG (every night), so hypos won't stay undetected for hours on end.  If he is running high and needs a correction, I sometimes reduce the correction dose (based on experience/intuition) if he has been doing something sporty after school, but otherwise I don't want to risk him spending the whole night above 7mmol.

He is at an age where hormones are making a nuisance of themselves - this can mean a few days of higher levels needing more and more insulin, followed by a sudden crash when the growth spurt has come to an end!  Girls can experience problems associated with their monthly cycle (a few days of highs, then unexpectedly hypos) - my friend's type 1 daughter is noticing a pattern even though she hasn't started her periods yet.  So unfortunately it's to be expected that teenagers with type 1 will have unpredictable nighttime levels


----------



## grahams mum (Sep 24, 2014)

we did change  you have to ask your gp to refer you to the hospital that you want for your daughter and the name of the specialist , for us was the best thing ever


----------

